# HELSINKI | Public Transport



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Rautatientori


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

wastedrepublic said:


> Here's the official metro map. Are you Finnish by any means? Or are you just fascinated by the most awfully colored metro in the world?


I am not Finnish; I am wondering if the design was based on the Orange Line in Boston.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ Good to see you have nice wide platforms there, properly paved, and nice platform furniture as well.

Can you explain the fences along some of the platform edges?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Yardmaster said:


> Can you explain the fences along some of the platform edges?


Guessing:

So people don't cross the tracks to get from one platform to the other.


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Finally some Helsinki pictures !


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Indeed, as has been expressed above, the Finns are not quite "Finnish"ed building their metro. 

Here are some photos from January from the Baltic forum showing work at Otaniemi station:



Janne_H said:


> Photos from Otaniemi metro station. 35 m solid rock above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Furthermore, Otaniemi station will have platform screen doors. Helsinki will become the second city on the shores of the Gulf of Finland to have a metro with PSDs (the first being St Petersburg):



satama said:


> Otaniemi station has changed from bright orange to copper colored. I no like.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

And the new stations are still very 'orangish'


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> And the new stations are still very 'orangish'


And will stay so. I'm sure nobody would accept the orange color if the base metro was being constructed now, now its just simply about the color surviving so long that its associated to metro. 

Here are some of the designs for the stations, though they are from the same date as the old Otaniemi station, so things might have changed. 

Keilaniemi station


















Matinkylä station


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I like the screaming orange color.

Don't ruin it they way they are ruining the design integrity of the DC metro now with station remodeling.


----------



## hemarookworst (Sep 9, 2009)

A thread about the Helsinki Metro can't be complete without this classic MV from the nineties!


----------



## propel (Nov 21, 2012)

Construction of the west metro is scheduled to be finished at the end of 2015. Big problems with Siemens and automation though..






The city of Espoo is keen on extending the west metro by further 5 stations to the west, to Kivenlahti. The council has approved plans. All it needs is some money (767M€).. Brother, can you spare a dime?










source http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%A4nsimetro


----------



## ibarrere (Apr 30, 2013)

I guess I'm the only person who likes the color of the metro, my favorite color is orange! I had a long-standing fascination with Helsinki before I ever went there, I also love public transport, so when I discovered that the metro is orange it seemed very fitting for me.


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

The metro in orange color reminds me the 70's.
It's not for our time.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

I have no problems with it. The U3 in Vienna is in orange as well (http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Westbahnhof_1.JPG/800px-U3_Westbahnhof_1.JPG). Of course it feels slightly retro, but so what? I like it.


----------



## LeifSpangberg (May 17, 2012)

Hi, allow me to show some videos I shot last week...

-






-






-






-






-






-






-






-






-






-

/Leif S, Stockholm


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice videos.


----------



## LeifSpangberg (May 17, 2012)

Some more videos, but this time of the trams.

-





 
-





 
-





 
-





 
-





 
-

/Leif, Stockholm


----------



## propel (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lansimetro/sets/
West Metro Flickr sets. Lotsa pics there.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/...eological-survey-for-helsinki-city-rail-loop/
> 
> *Pöyry to carry out geological survey for Helsinki City Rail Loop*
> 10 JAN, 2014
> ...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Wasnt this line planed together with the airport extention?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Wasnt this line planed together with the airport extention?


It's another line, commuter rail to airport is under construction


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Do they build it fisicaly already, or just plan to start the construction, and when it might be ready?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> Do they build it fisicaly already, or just plan to start the construction, and when it might be ready?


Yes, City Loop is still awaits approval


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

I meant the airport line.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, it's under construction and will open next year.
Some photos construction of Aviapolis and Lentoasema (Airport) stations for Helsinki Ring commuter rail line:


Aviapolis 21.10.2013 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 21.10.2013 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 21.10.2013 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 22.10.2013 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 22.10.2013 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 22.10.2013 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 22.10.2013 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 14.11.2013 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 15.11.2013 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Latest progress on Lansimetro project at Otaniemi station:

2014_07_04_IMG_2937 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

2014_07_04_IMG_2936 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

2014_07_04_IMG_2934 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

2014_07_04_IMG_2933 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

2014_07_04_IMG_2932 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Keilaniemi station:

2014_07_01_IMG_4932 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

2014_07_01_IMG_4927 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

2014_07_01_IMG_4925 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

2014_07_01_IMG_4923 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

2014_07_01_IMG_4918 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Koivusaari station:

2014_07_01_040 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_07_01_039 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

2014_07_03kuva by Länsimetro, on Flickr

2014_07_03 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Again Koivusaari station, but some days earlier:

_Y9A6935 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6937 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6940 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6946 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6967 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6968 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6972 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6975 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6979 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lauttasaari station:

_Y9A6889_2 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


_Y9A6890_2 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6892 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6893 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6896 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6897 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6898 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6907 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6909 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6917 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6929 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6930 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6933 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

_Y9A6932 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

PY9A6904 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

And by the way, Espoo city hall approved second phase of Western Metro in February. It consists 5 stations (Suomenoja, Iivisniemi, Soukka, Espoonlahti and Kivenlahti stations) and will start construction after competion of first phase. Here is the link (in Finnish):
http://www.espoo.fi/fi-FI/Kaupunginhallitus_esittaa_lansimetron_ja(43796)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Also progress on new Ring Rail line, Airport station:


Lentoasema 3.7.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 3.7.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 3.7.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 3.7.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr

Aviapolis station:


Aviapolis 27.6.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 27.6.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 27.6.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 27.6.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 27.6.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 27.6.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 27.6.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr



Aviapolis 27.6.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 27.6.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Progress on new Keilaniemi metro station:


2014_08_14_IMG_3179 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_08_14_IMG_3176 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_08_14_IMG_3173 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_08_14_IMG_3169 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_08_14_IMG_3168 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_08_14_IMG_3167 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_08_14_IMG_3166 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_08_14_IMG_3165 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Aalto-yliopisto station:


2014_08_14_IMG_3164 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_08_14_IMG_3163 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_08_14_IMG_3162 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_08_14_IMG_3161 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_08_14_IMG_3150 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_08_12_IMG_3141 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Koivusaari station:


2014_0812_006 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_0812_004 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_0812_002 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## carl_Alm (Aug 19, 2012)

So good! :cheers:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Again from Helsinki, progress on new Ring line. Lentoasema (Airport) station:


Lentoasema 14.8.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 14.8.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 14.8.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr

And Aviapolis station:


Aviapolis 14.8.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 14.8.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 14.8.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow, when above ground in this area, one has no idea of the great progress that is being made below ground. Same goes for the west extension of the subway.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice developments in Helsinki, is it known how many extra metro's will be bought for the line?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> Do you guys know if the intercity trains will serve the airport as well, or only local trains will go there on the ring line?


Only local traffic


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

dimlys1994 said:


> I like such stations, but the best one that I love are Leipzig. You can see them here:
> http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/de/l/city-tunnel/leipzig-s-bahn.htm


Oh those underground stations and trains are incredibly appealing although the overground ones look a bit ordinary. Can't tell which one is better until Helsinki stations are completed.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Aalto-yliopisto station:


2014_11_14_IMG_3675 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_11_14_IMG_3685 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_11_14_IMG_3690 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_11_14_IMG_3697 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_11_14_IMG_3700 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Keilaniemi station:


2014_1112_IMG_5212 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_1112_IMG_5207 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_1112_IMG_5189 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Construction of Aalto-Yliopisto station:


2014_11_21_IMG_3755 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_11_21_IMG_3753 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_11_21_IMG_3731 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

I don't know what pyramid means for, but it seems one of the exits from station:


2014_11_21_IMG_3728 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New Tikkurila station building, set to open next year:


Tikkurilan asemasilta 27.11.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Renders of Aalto-yliopisto station:


001 laituri AALTO by Länsimetro, on Flickr


002 liukuporras itä by Länsimetro, on Flickr


003 lippuhalli pääsisäänkäynti AALTO by Länsimetro, on Flickr


005 siirtymäkäytävä AALTO by Länsimetro, on Flickr


006 liukuporras Tietotie by Länsimetro, on Flickr


007 liukuporras Tietotie by Länsimetro, on Flickr


010 Tietotien sisäänkäynti AALTO by Länsimetro, on Flickr


012 hissiaula laituritaso AALTO by Länsimetro, on Flickr


014 lippuhalli Tietotie AALTO by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More photos on new Ring Line - Airport station:


Lentoasema 4.12.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 4.12.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 18.11.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

First escalators on Tapiola metro station:


RU4 TAP liukuporras asennusta 3.12.2014 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


RU4 TAP asemalaiturin liukuporras asennusta 3.12.2014 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

And Airport station:


Lentoasema 8.12.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 8.12.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Keilaniemeni station:


2014_12_10IMG_5271 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_12_10IMG_5269 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_12_10_IMG_5272 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_12_10_IMG_5268 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Image of press conference, where deal on Western Metro extension to Espoo has been signed:

[/url
[url=https://flic.kr/p/qrrJBU]_MG_5544 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Second phase is Kivenlahti–Matinkylä section:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Keilaniemi station:


2014_1216_IMG_5288 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_1216_IMG_5287 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_1216_IMG_5282 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2014_1216_IMG_5278 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on new Airport station on Helsinki Ring line:


Lentoasema 19.12.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 19.12.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 22.12.2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Video on new Tikkurila station building:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Kaisaniemi metro station to be renamed 2015.01.20*

source: http://www.hel.fi/hki/hkl/en/curren...ation-to-be-renamed-as-university-of-helsinki


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Lansimetro - Sammalvuori depot site:











211214 475 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


211214 478 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

This depot will be built as part of Phase 2. Again on Phase 1 - Lauttasaari station:


211214 292 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Koivusaari station:


211214 305 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Keilaniemi station:


211214 316 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


211214 322 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Otaniemi station:


211214 328 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


211214 335 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Tapiola station:


211214 339 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


211214 343 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Urheilupuiston station:


211214 345 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Niittykumpu station:


211214 359 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Matinkylä station:


211214 366 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Some station construction updates from Espoo - Keilaniemi station:


2015_01_07_IMG_5326 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2015_01_07_IMG_5332 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Tapiola station:


RU4 TAP asemahalli 13.1.2015 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


RU4 TAP asemalaiturin länsipään liukuporrasasennus 13.1.2015 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


RU4 TAP Merituulentien pääsisäänkäynti 13.1.2015 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


RU4 TAP asemalaiturin itäpään liukuportaat 2.1.2015 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ro-phase-2-contracts-awarded.html?channel=525
> 
> *Helsinki West Metro phase 2 contracts awarded*
> Wednesday, January 14, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Again Keilaniemi station:


2015_01_14_IMG_5357 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2015_01_14_IMG_5362 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2015_01_14_IMG_5363 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Urheilupuisto station:


IMG_9114 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


IMG_9116 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


IMG_9123 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


IMG_9130 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


IMG_9191 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


IMG_9193 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Niittykumpu station construction:


IMG_1104 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## carl_Alm (Aug 19, 2012)

^^
^^It's cold! :yes:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More progress on Helsinki Ring line - Aviapolis station:


Aviapolis 15.1.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 15.1.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr

And Airport station:


Lentoasema 19.1.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 19.1.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 19.1.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

New railway linking central Helsinki to the Airport.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^And Aviapolis station again:


Aviapolis 21.1.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 21.1.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr

Radical lightning:


Aviapolis 21.1.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 21.1.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Aviapolis 21.1.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


----------



## carl_Alm (Aug 19, 2012)

^^Beautiful!! :cheers:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/helsinki-metro-automation-called-off.html
> 
> *Helsinki metro automation called off*
> 23 Jan 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../view/helsinki-metro-extension-contracts.html
> 
> *Helsinki metro extension contracts*
> 27 Jan 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Ring Line - Kivistön station, it's not underground, but covered station. It's the last station before tunnel:


Kivistö 2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Kivistö 2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr

Here what I mean - picture from 2014 with local road, taken from Wikipedia:











Kivistö 2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Kivistö 2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Kivistö 2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr

And Vehkala station:


Vehkala 2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Vehkala 2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Vehkala 2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Vehkala 2014 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr

All pictures were taken by Finnish Transport Agency (Liikennevirasto) in Autumn last year


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...inki-espoo-light-rail-study-commissioned.html
> 
> *Helsinki - Espoo light rail study commissioned*
> 02 Feb 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Some prepatory works started on Lansimetro Phase 2 stations - Soukka station:


244_sou by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Finnoo station:


256_fin by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Kivenlahti station:


274_kiv by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Espoonlahti station:


288_esp by Länsimetro, on Flickr

And on phase 1 - Keilaniemi station:


2015_01_28_IMG_5397 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

And Tapiola station:


RU4 TAP asemahalli 28.1.2015 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Airport station on Ring line:


Lentoasema 27.1.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


Lentoasema 5.2.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...i-suburban-network-until-2021.html?channel=00
> 
> *VR Group to retain Helsinki suburban network*
> Wednesday, February 11, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on metro extension - Tapiola station:


RU4 TAP asemalli 10.2.2015 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Keilaniemi station:


2015_02_10_IMG_5405 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2015_02_10_IMG_5410 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

And Urheilupuisto station:


IMG_3190 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## kaneda_ (Dec 23, 2014)

dimlys1994 said:


> Some prepatory works started on Lansimetro Phase 2 stations


 It looks so ridiculous. Why build underground when there's nothing but trees above the ground


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Progress on new Aalto-yliopisto station:


2015_02_11_IMG_4132 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

Entrance's canopy is taking shape:


2015_02_11_IMG_4121 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2015_02_11_IMG_4114 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2015_02_11_IMG_4112 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

First tracks are laid around Lauttasaari station:


2015_02_16_ by Länsimetro, on Flickr


WP_20150217_012 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2015_02_16_IMG_1418 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

And Keilaniemi station:


2015_02_17_IMG_5429 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


2015_02_17_IMG_5426 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## Markotic (Sep 11, 2013)

When is the next section of the Helsinki metro expected to be open to the public for service? Also, how long will the section be?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Markotic said:


> When is the next section of the Helsinki metro expected to be open to the public for service? Also, how long will the section be?


Phase 1 of Lansimetro is scheduled for 2016, timeline for phase 2 has not been set


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on metro extension - Urheilupuisto station:


IMG_5053 by Länsimetro, on Flickr

And Aalto-yliopisto station:


20015_02_18_IMG_4199 by Länsimetro, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/commuter-rail/helsinki-city-rail-loop-cancelled.html?channel=00
> 
> *Helsinki City Rail Loop cancelled*
> Tuesday, February 24, 2015
> ...


I'm dissapointed


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Even if they'd pack the available land full with dense mid rises I don't think a metro would be necessary or justified. There is simply too much water in between where you obviously can't build without major adaptations. 

If rush hour is a problem on that inner city route, one should seriously think about reserving exclusive lanes for the tram optimize traffic lights so that the tram doesn't have to wait at crossings anymore etc. 

Double walking speed is the least one could expect when these measurements are taken. That would be roughly 15 min then on the inner city part. I am pretty sure half that time would be perfectly achievable as well. If that is the case the metro doesn't offer an advantage for inner city destinations as the tram serves the area in a denser fasion and offers more connections.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/loan-agreed-for-helsinki-tram-order.html?channel=526
> 
> *Loan agreed for Helsinki tram order*
> Wednesday, October 19, 2016
> ...


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

A digital destination sign has been added supplementary on CAF M307 train:






But it only works on the leading cab...


----------



## ghettobird (Jan 20, 2014)

The jokeri tram is the latest part in the history of uncompatible rail systems in Helsinki. Local trains, trams, metro (western part metrostations are shorter than eastern of course) all are different and this new tram will have different rail distance again compared to the old trams. The synergy will not really be there to help future repairs, conversions, etc. because almost every rail-link is somewhat unique. Perhaps monorail next for the kruunuvuori light-rail?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:



> http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...w/more-artic-trams-for-helsinki-approved.html
> 
> *More Artic trams for Helsinki approved*
> 14 Dec 2016
> ...


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Is the West metro line going to open this month after all?


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> Is the West metro line going to open this month after all?


Nope. The last info points at the line opening to Tapiola in April and in June the line would be open all the way to Matinkylä. But who knows at this point.

Moved couple of months ago back to downtown Helsinki and the new line would have worked great for me. Especially in these winter months.


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Trams*


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Do they use some smartcard system in Helsinki?


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> Do they use some smartcard system in Helsinki?


It has been around since 2001. Travel card is valid in all public transport (buses, commuter trains, metro, trams and the Suomenlinna ferry) in capital region (Helsinki, Espoo, Kauniainen, Vantaa, Kerava and Kirkkonummi).
You can either purchase time or value for the card.


----------



## anttibrili (May 14, 2015)

Metro update.


anttibrili said:


> West metro won't be operational until july/august, but stations look ready.http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/arti...usseikkailusta-katso-huikeat-kuvat-ja-aanesta


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

They look very pretty


----------



## anttibrili (May 14, 2015)

ghettobird said:


> The tram/light rail will be fast over the bridge, yes. But the way from central station to kalasatama mall (if that is going to be the route) is inner city. The distance can be compared to distance from central station to meilahti hospital campus which in itself can take almost half an hour by tram during rush hour. This journey will not be much faster even with the fastest tram because it will go along the traffic and pedestrians. It could be faster with a tunnel light rail - which is almost a metro itself and is not planned as far as I know.


The light rail takes just 15 minutes from Kruunuvuorenranta to central railway station. Check your facts here http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/fi/kruunusillat


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

anttibrili said:


> Metro update.


Very nice, but some of them look a bit dark. If I were using these stations daily, I'd prefer a light, cookie-cutter design over dark yet spectacular designs.


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

The new metrostations look very well.


----------



## anttibrili (May 14, 2015)

suburbicide said:


> Very nice, but some of them look a bit dark. If I were using these stations daily, I'd prefer a light, cookie-cutter design over dark yet spectacular designs.


I agree. They took a poll on the new stations and the gloomiest one Aalto University won. Go figure.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

I like the design. I also have the impression that the stations won't look gloomy at all. Actually most of it looks quite brightly light up, with only a few exceptions.


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

When will the metro be finished?


----------



## carl_Alm (Aug 19, 2012)

These stations are amazing!!! :cheers:


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

The Helsinki BRT Jokeri Line is still in operation?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Helsingin metro is the northernmost metro of not only Europe, but also in the world. It currently has 2 lines— Line *1* & *2*. The route layout is much like a tram of suburban rail rather than metro, because most of these two lines shares same stations. The most interesting thing I like here is the connecting two small islands by metro, which I saw not much other places in the world. Stations like Kulosaari, Lauttasaari & Koivusarri are on those islands. The last two station are also underground, it means, that section is also underwater/undercoast . How great engineering skill they have applied!!!

I wonder why they use both Finnish & Swedish names of each stations. In my country India, many cities use local, national and international language, but I don’t understand why they use a language of neighboring country? Are there many Swedishes live?

It is one of the few metro system in the world which has not checking gate, perhaps Finnishes are much much gentle, and they don’t even think for a without ticket journey. Proud for Finland.


----------



## Dreiländereck (Mar 30, 2016)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I wonder why they use both Finnish & Swedish names of each stations. In my country India, many cities use local, national and international language, but I don’t understand why they use a language of neighboring country? Are there many Swedishes live?


I am not Finnish nor Swedish but think that Helsinki and part of Finland are officially bilingual, that about 7-8%? citizens of Helsinki have Swedish as ther mother tongue as also part of the south west coast of Finnland and that historically 100-200 years ago the Swedish was much more dominant in this region and much more information and facts are provided e.g. on Wikipedia. For me therefore it is not surprising that both languages are supported as e.g. also in my country Switzerland we have bilingual regions between German and French language.


----------



## Grotlaufen (Mar 2, 2007)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I wonder why they use both Finnish & Swedish names of each stations. In my country India, many cities use local, national and international language, but I don’t understand why they use a language of neighboring country? Are there many Swedishes live?


It's a bilingual city in a bilingual country. Some 5.7% of the population in the capital are registered as Swedish speakers: https://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2016/05/16/byholmen-och-grankulla-ar-helsingforsregionens-svenskbygder 


The city is located in what is traditional Swedish speaking southern Finnish coastline and archipelago (roughly between Turku/Åbo - Lovisa/Loviisa). The majority of the population in Helsinki/Helsingfors spoke Swedish until around 1890-1900 as Finnish migration took off during industrialization.


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

What will happen to the Bombardier trams? Who will buy them?


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Helsingin metro is the northernmost metro of not only Europe, but also in the world. It currently has 2 lines— Line *1* & *2*. The route layout is much like a tram of suburban rail rather than metro, because most of these two lines shares same stations. The most interesting thing I like here is the connecting two small islands by metro, which I saw not much other places in the world. Stations like Kulosaari, Lauttasaari & Koivusarri are on those islands. The last two station are also underground, it means, that section is also underwater/undercoast . How great engineering skill they have applied!!!
> 
> I wonder why they use both Finnish & Swedish names of each stations. In my country India, many cities use local, national and international language, but I don’t understand why they use a language of neighboring country? Are there many Swedishes live?
> 
> It is one of the few metro system in the world which has not checking gate, perhaps Finnishes are much much gentle, and they don’t even think for a without ticket journey. Proud for Finland.


Sweden and Finland were once a single country and this lasted during several centuries.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, Norway was a part of that country-entity too.


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, but not quite the same. What is now the center-south of Finland was one of the four "lands of Sweden" while Norway was never part of historical Sweden, to my knowledge. They formed a union more like the Austria-Hungary (or maybe even Belgium), two different countries united temporarily (Kalmar Union, then the 19th century one etc). On the other hand Sweden "had" what is now Finland and lost it to Russia and from then on separate Finland was created bla bla. You know it better than I do. Correct me if i'm wrong but again, we're a bit off topic on transport in Helsinki  I like the bilingual signs being on every thing and I see them as a recognition of the country's past. Theoretically, for 6% maybe 7% of a city's population being X or Y, you don't put bilingual signs EVERYWHERE (I did not see Turkish signs in Berlin or Hindu in London; and in Belgium only in Brussels area never in Flanders or Wallonie, even though there are 3 national languages). But here you do, and I link it to historic reasons and the excellent relations between Finland and Sweden nowadays.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

OK, thanks friends to clarify me about the bilingual system in Helsingin,

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.

1) The network is being extended towards further west up-to Kivenlahti. The line is projected to open for passenger traffic in 2020. Will it be possible to open the line at that time?

2) After this extension, which line will serve this new route? Line 1 or line 2?


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

*Reminder of former fast-tramway-concet*

Hi,

I plan to visit Helsinki this autumn and recently I rode, that before metro, there was an attempt to create a light-rail-like fast-tramway in the 1960s. Something known from Gothenburg and former fast-tramway in Stockholm (mainly integrated in tunnelbane today). The article sad, that there is a shopping-center in which a fast-tram-stop should be included and space is now used for a resraurant. As I´m interested in those reminders I would like to know where this exactly is. Further question: There is a lower level at Kampi-station, a small station-shell. Is it poccible to locate this, beeing on the existing Kampi-station level? Thx.

Basically project changed from fast-tramway to metro in the 1970s, which imho was a lucky decision. Helsinki Metro is a somewhat S-Bahn-like service complementary to the existing urbanrail-service. I´ts a high-capacity system for longer distances which is ideal a relatively spread city like Helsinki is.


----------



## SamHKI (May 30, 2016)

Ashis Mitra said:


> OK, thanks friends to clarify me about the bilingual system in Helsingin,
> 
> After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.
> 
> ...


They have already postponed the completion date of second phase, it won't be 2020 but they don't want to give any estimates at the moment. If they have learned anything from first phase, opening date should be 2021 or 2022. Tunnels are pretty much ready this year but they have not chosen any contractors to build stations. City planning around those new stations is also very late, but they have some kind of concepts for every new stations. Finnoo and Kivenlahti will have smaller centers and Espoonlahti-station will be around the rebuild shopping center. 

I think the lines in the future are Vuosaari-Kivenlahti and Mellunmäki-Tapiola/Matinkylä. They will probably continue Mellunkylä-line to Matinkylä later this year during peak hours due to capacity issues, even though the original plan was to have only Mellunmäki-Tapiola line even when the second phase is ready.


----------



## Raitsikka (Aug 30, 2012)

tunnel owl said:


> The article sad, that there is a shopping-center in which a fast-tram-stop should be included and space is now used for a resraurant. As I´m interested in those reminders I would like to know where this exactly is. Further question: There is a lower level at Kampi-station, a small station-shell. Is it poccible to locate this, beeing on the existing Kampi-station level?


The lower level in Kamppi is below the existing station and AFAIK you cannot see any trades of it from the station.

The shopping centre you mention is in Munkkivuori, address Raumantie 1.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Are there plans to merge Espoo and Helsinki into one municipality?


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> Are there plans to merge Espoo and Helsinki into one municipality?


There has been plenty of discussion that rises up periodically, alongside preliminary studies done by Helsinki, Espoo, and Vantaa. 
Espoo as a relatively rich suburb with some important Finnish corporate HQ's located there hasn't had much of a reason to merge. Helsinki and Vantaa have been more eager to form the new metropolitan area of Espoo, Helsinki, Vantaa. 

Lately I feel like the metropolitan area council has been more on the table. Helsinki has been doing well as far as tax collection or population growth relative to Espoo in the past. There maybe isn't quite the drive for a merger from Helsinki like there was a decade ago.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Raitsikka said:


> The shopping centre you mention is in Munkkivuori, address Raumantie 1.


Thanks. I always thought it would be near an existing metro station but it is near what once was planned as the Töölö-Metro.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Helsingin tram is almost same year old the tram network of my city Kolkata, but its continuous investment has kept much better than my city. The green tramcars always specially attract me, which is very soothing. Like my city, it was also heard threatening for closure. In 1960, the city council decided to aim for a complete dismantlement of the entire tram system. Plans were drawn for the termination of the tram network by the year 2000. During the 1960s all plans for expanding the tram network were put on hold while resources were concentrated on the planning of the metro and additional bus connections. 

However thankfully during the early 1970s , the city council rescinded its decision to close the tram system. The decision to terminate the tram system was reconsidered and eventually reversed. As a result, today tram routes are continuously expanding bit by bit, and also, the future is very good for some ambitions extensions and new routes and lines. The present network is very good with a dense tram network in city centre, thit is I like much.

Although there were some routes have either closed or converted to metro line—

1) Kulosaari line was converted to metro.
2) Haaga line was closed.
3) Some small city area routes were either closed or re-laid via other streets.

But the extension of existing routes were much than closure, almost 50% old routes were later extended. Route 8 & 9 both were extended up to Jatkasaari, especially route 8 by crossing a long bridge within 5 years.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Here I am writing about some planned tram extensions , please read it details, and try to answer about my quires—

1) By 2025 line 6 will be rerouted from its current terminus at Hietalahti south to Munkkisaari. 

2) Helsinki city council decided on 12 November 2008 that the new residential areas would be linked to the Helsinki city center by a tram connection built on bridges from Kruununhaka via Tervasaari,Sompasaari and Korkeasaari across the Kruunuvuorenselkä sea area and into Kruunuvuorenranta. 

3) In addition to the approved three lines into Laajasalo, the city council approved a motion that in the further planning of the Laajasalo area tram, expanding the tram network to the Herttoniemi metro station should be investigated. 

4) HKL is actively acting to expand the tramline to Merikatu 

5) Two tram lines are planned to be extended into the Kalasatama area, one from the west via Merihaka and another from the south, utilizing the Tervasaari-Sompasaari bridge that will be built for the Laajasalo tram connection. 

6) On 4 April 2009 the City Planning Board of Helsinki mandated that an official study would be made on a tram line linking Munkkiniemi to Arabia or Kalasatama via Pasila and Kumpula, with proviosions made for further lengthening the line to Otaniemi (in Espoo) in the west and to Viikki in the east. 

7) The possibility of extending line 1 (and 1A) to the Käpylä railway station (or further to Oulunkylä) in the north and rerouting the same line through the unused tracks on Linjat in Kallio have been brought up as possible future projects to improve passenger numbers on the unpopular line. 

8) Expansion of the tram network from Arabia to Viikki, Käpylä to Koskela and Pikku-Huopalahti to Haaga have been mentioned as potential long-term projects. 

_What are the current status of these planned tram lines? Are they under construction? Or still planned. Please give some details along a map mentioning those proposed extensions._


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

SamHKI said:


> They have already postponed the completion date of second phase, it won't be 2020 but they don't want to give any estimates at the moment.




But something really noteworthy on the new Helsinki-Metro is, that they broke the Siemens-monopoly for elctronic signal-boxes and driverless metro-operation in Europe as they contracted Mipro Oy, a home-based company that managed to invent a system on it´s own. confirming with SIL4-level. Kudos to that...


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

tunnel owl said:


> But something really noteworthy on the new Helsinki-Metro is, that they broke the Siemens-monopoly for elctronic signal-boxes and driverless metro-operation in Europe as they contracted Mipro Oy, a home-based company that managed to invent a system on it´s own. confirming with SIL4-level. Kudos to that...


So Thales don't have any such systems in Europe? Ansaldo STS once had big plans on UTO as well.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Suburbanist said:


> So Thales don't have any such systems in Europe? Ansaldo STS once had big plans on UTO as well.



Yes, Thales is the only big competitior in EU esspecially for metros. Helsinki and mainly german speaking cities until now rely on Siemens. It´s good and reliable but operators completely depend on one company. They try to create interfaces between Thales, Siemens and others in a project called SAHARA. This would enlarge the market as it would allow to extend/change existing signal-boxes from different contractors. Bombardier also tried to be supplier for signalling-systems in the EU.


----------



## Raitsikka (Aug 30, 2012)

Point by point to Ashis Mitra:
1) The construction should start this year, and it should be ready by 2020.
2) The tram to Laajasalo is on the agenda in 1-2 years, but the line has been changed so that it will start from Hakaniemi instead of Kruununhaka. A new terminus will also be built at the Central railway station.
3) Not on agenda right now.
4) Not on agenda for now.
5) There is not going to be a tram line through Tervasaari.
6) Plans are being made for a tram line between Kalasatama and Pasila.
7) Not on agenda for now. (And there is no tram 1A, the routes changed last August.)
8) Not on agenda yet.

But there are a few things missing here:
1) The construction of a new 25-km tram line between Itäkeskus and Keilaniemi is going to start next year.
2) Also the extension of line 9 to Ilmala will be built within a few years, as well as a new, shorter line between Pasila and Meilahti.


----------

